# I want to buy a Hobby motorhome



## louisd

Hello there. I have just joined this forum as I would like to buy a Hobby motorhome. The only thing is that I would like a french bed and it should ideally be no more than 6.4m. The motorhome I mean, not the bed!! Do Hobby actually make a model with these features or do I have to go back to the drawing board. 

We are looking for a used one but preferably no more than 3 years old. We have the cash in place and ready to go. Can anybody help here. Would love to hear from you.


----------



## brillopad

Hi, Whats a french bed?.

Dennis


----------



## louisd

*French bed!!!*

A french bed is when the bed is installed on one side of the motorhome, and you dont have to make it up. A cross bed is across the mh at high level.


----------



## krustyhoor

Here you go - Hobby website showing current models. To give you an idea.

Hobby webpage

There are several current models with a French bed. Hobby have always included that feature in the range.


----------



## joedenise

I think it's highly unlikely that you'll be able to get any MH with a fixed bed no more than 6.4m long.

Denise


----------



## geraldandannie

joedenise said:


> I think it's highly unlikely that you'll be able to get any MH with a fixed bed no more than 6.4m long.


We have a French bed. Bathroom to the side. Compact kitchen. Eurolounge (six seats, including swivelling cab seats). We're at 6.99m.

Gerald


----------



## Pard

The *Hobby Toskana 600 FL * (low profile) was listed in their 2010 catalogue, and gave the length as 6.47m. It has a French bed layout, but whether or not any exist in the UK is another question.

I'd guess that the French bed is called that for a reason, and there are likely to be more French vans offering them, but, by their very nature, they work better in a longer van, where the significant loss of floor space is that bit less important.

I too wanted a van less than 6.5m, and am happy with our A-class, where the drop-down always-made-up bed wastes no floor space (but conversely offers no underbed storage). It suits us.

Terry


----------



## krustyhoor

Pard said:


> The *Hobby Toskana 600 FL * (low profile) was listed in their 2010 catalogue, and gave the length as 6.47m. It has a French bed layout, but whether or not any exist in the UK is another question.
> 
> I'd guess that the French bed is called that for a reason, and there are likely to be more French vans offering them, but, by their very nature, they work better in a longer van, where the significant loss of floor space is that bit less important.
> 
> I too wanted a van less than 6.5m, and am happy with our A-class, where the drop-down always-made-up bed wastes no floor space (but conversely offers no underbed storage). It suits us.
> 
> Terry


LOL - I am an Irishman driving a German bought, German made wagon - a Hobby T650 FSC ( 6.9m long with French bed ) and am amused to hear that apparently French beds are supposedly in French vans only


----------



## Pard

Krustyhoor, as a fellow Celt (?) you're just trying to stir a bit for the craic, aren't you, as that's NOT what I said? 

I was trying to be helpful in suggesting there might be a slightly better chance of a wide selection of French models with French beds, as they introduced them and the original poster wanted a used van. 

Of course there are plenty of German, British, Italian and Croatian vans (at least) with them. Finding one less than 6.4 m in length as the OP required is more of a challenge, and yours at 6.9m is a bit long in that regard.


----------



## krustyhoor

Pard said:


> Krustyhoor, as a fellow Celt (?) you're just trying to stir a bit for the craic, aren't you, as that's NOT what I said?
> 
> I was trying to be helpful in suggesting there might be a slightly better chance of a wide selection of French models with French beds, as they introduced them and the original poster wanted a used van.
> 
> Of course there are plenty of German, British, Italian and Croatian vans (at least) with them. Finding one less than 6.4 m in length as the OP required is more of a challenge, and yours at 6.9m is a bit long in that regard.


----------



## louisd

Have just bought our Hobby Toscana with French bed. 6.45m long, so now we are new motorhome owners and are excited but slightly panicky about it. Dont take delivery until next Tuesday as its being serviced etc. its only 1 year old and we are planning our first trip. Thought we would wait until September when everywhere should be quieter but probably wont be able to wait that long. Anyway thanks to you all for your replies. 

No doubt we will be on the forum again if we come across any problems or have any questions which you more seasoned motorhome owners might know.


----------



## tony50

I've been told you need to be into Hobbies to own one . :lol: :lol: 

Tony A.


----------



## Jezport

Get out in it as soon as you can or you will regret not doing so!


----------



## Pard

Hi louisd

Well done for finding what yoiu want. Out of curiosity, which model is it?

Terry


----------



## HazelLesley

We are looking to sell our Hobby 750 (French bed) but it is longer than you quote. It is a wonderful vehicle and it is only our age and health that demand the sale. If you want to respond by e mail please do so on [email protected]

Reg.


----------



## chilly

It looks like he got fixed up Reg. Nearly five years ago.


----------

